# Mating and nesting...day 11 no eggs



## moon_magick78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Just a quick question about the behavior of my bonded pair...
Firstly, I'm not a tiel breeder, just a proud owner and lover. I do know the high responsibility, hard work and dedication it will take to raise a clutch of eggs. I want one baby from these 2 and have trusted friends and family who have expressed interest in one of their babies (should they have any). I know about keeping the right humidity, how to fix a cracked egg should the need arise. I know the temp of the formula has to be just right as not to cause crop burn or chill the chick. Basically...I know the basics. I know emergencies can happen and have the number of my avian vet close at hand. I'm not breeding for pass time, leisure, hobby OR profit...just for the plain and simple fact that I want a baby from my lovely pair. Ok, that being said...
My tiels have been mating for 11 days, they've had a nest box for 9 days. The day I put the nest box in, they both took interest. They personalized the entrance hole, he beat his beak on the inside to make sure it was safe. She has been in and out. Sometimes she even sits on the perch outside the entrance hole and seemingly communicates with something that's not there. She peeks her head inside and chirps lightly, cocks her head to one side etc etc. They mate many times throughout the day...most of which is initiated by her. I've put good bedding in and she's even stayed in there for a while at a time. I lift the lid and she's all sprawled out like she's protecting something. I think she's laid, but she hasn't. Anyway, today is day 11 and I still have no eggs. What is the likelyhood that I WILL have some eggs in the very near futue? Would she be acting this way if she didn't "plan" to lay some? He is about 1 and a half years old and she is 6 years. I thought maybe she's just "playing mommy" and they wont have ANY eggs. So, as you can see I could definitely use some answers. It's be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dee-u (Feb 13, 2010)

I hope not that she has eaten any eggs she may have layed as what happened with my budgies when I was waiting for her to lay an egg but she had and just ate it. =(


----------



## moon_magick78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sad news:
I woke up to find her laying in the bottom of the cage this morning...not laying but dead. 
Her check up was fine. She was fine yesterday...I just don't know what happened!!!! Maybe she was egg bound and I never knew????? Had she been acting ill I certainly would have had her to the vet...but she was just fine. I'm so lost!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, it generally takes ~10 days for cockatiels to lay their first egg from mating so its still a bit too early to tell if they can't lay eggs. Since shes spending time in the nest box more, that may mean shes getting closer. Also, not all matings result in eggs, since you only put the nest box in 9 days ago, I wouldn't stress over that one extra day.

@dee-u- Your budgie ate its egg?! Thats unusual, however I just looked up it was because your bird was lacking essential nutrients. I have NEVER heard anything like this in cockatiels before.


EDIT:
I was writing this post before you posted your next post. I'm so sorry for your loss. It is possible she was egg bound and it can be quick to kill. Her egg may have also broken inside her. What did you feed them? did you have cuttle bones?
 I'm sorry. May she RIP.


----------

